# Most Visited in Firefox Toolbar



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2020)

I've had a Most Visited tab in the Firefox browser toolbar for a long time on my desktop.  Now, on my laptop, it's not there and I haven't been able to figure out how to put it there.  Any easy simple way to get Most Visited in the toolbar, next to 'Getting Started', etc.?


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 20, 2020)

Firefox no longer creates these default smart folders, so you need to create them yourself.

This link explains how to create one and it worked for me:
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1241336

Right-click on the Bookmarks Toolbar and click "New Bookmark"



[edit] You must close and reopen the browser before the bookmark will work properly.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 20, 2020)

SB, you might prefer to customize your new tab page so that the most visited sites are displayed when you open a new tab.  To customize, open a new tab and click on the little gear icon in the upper right-hand corner of the page.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Firefox no longer creates these default smart folders, so you need to create them yourself.
> 
> This link explains how to create one and it worked for me:
> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1241336
> ...


Thanks Gardenlover, I did what you suggested and Most Visited now shows in the toolbar on my laptop, also added Mozilla Firefox Start Page, that wasn't there either.  I guess I have to use it more to visit sites I use often and see if they show there.  The laptop is not that old, and rarely used....but I'd like it to have a familiar look like I'm used to.  I'm old school and not a techie, so familiar is good.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> SB, you might prefer to customize your new tab page so that the most visited sites are displayed when you open a new tab.  To customize, open a new tab and click on the little gear icon in the upper right-hand corner of the page.


Thank you C'est Moi, your advice is appreciated.


----------

